# Finally got my dream lens- 200mm F2 L



## Caleb Luke (Oct 3, 2012)

This lens....is absolutely incredible. Wide open it is as sharp as my 70-200 2.8 II at f/4 and the background is just absolute creamy goodness.

I can't wait to use it this weekend at a charity 5K. I'll post pictures in the gallery.


----------



## vkiran (Oct 3, 2012)

A sample of the bokeh would be appreciated...


----------



## stessel tank (Oct 3, 2012)

Well done i got my dream lens last year as well mine was a (300mm F2.8 Lis) still very happy with it 

Remember to get a monopod the 300 & 200 are the same weight HEAVY

all the best with it

Cheers


----------



## Joes Dad (Oct 3, 2012)

Welcome to the club - the sharpest lens in the arsenal.


----------



## Caleb Luke (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks guys; I agree it is definitely heavy! I am having so much fun with it.


----------



## Caleb Luke (Oct 4, 2012)

vkiran said:


> A sample of the bokeh would be appreciated...



Vkiran, this may not be the most scientific shot for bokeh, but I took this last night at church, wide open at f/2. I am about 30 feet away from my pastor in this shot and the band is just a few feet behind him. This has zero sharpening or editing other than white balance and xrite color corrections.


----------



## tiger82 (Oct 6, 2012)

I love my 200mm f/2.0 and it doesn't disappoint with a 1.4x (280mm f/2.8)


----------



## Drizzt321 (Oct 6, 2012)

*drool*

Huh? Oh, oops. I just drooled all over my laptop. Congrats! Once I found out about this lens, I've wanted one. Hopefully I can afford one by the time I retire!


----------



## RLPhoto (Oct 6, 2012)

Someday... ;D


----------



## Menace (Oct 6, 2012)

Have fun ;D


----------



## KurtStevens (Oct 6, 2012)

Congrats! My dream lens as well! 

Would love for you to post to your website some sample (GREAT SAMPLE SHOTS) and make sure that your seo is correct so when I go to google and try to find some amaze f/2 shots to show people they have good examples to look at. The most annoying thing is to not ever find any sample shots with this lens since no one posts them (at least as far as I can tell).


----------



## Drizzt321 (Oct 6, 2012)

KurtStevens said:


> The most annoying thing is to not ever find any sample shots with this lens since no one posts them (at least as far as I can tell).



The problem might be so few people have this lens, and most of them are probably busy using it to make the money they used to buy it


----------



## AprilForever (Oct 6, 2012)

Caleb Luke said:


> vkiran said:
> 
> 
> > A sample of the bokeh would be appreciated...
> ...



Brother, you cause me to covet my neighbour's lens! ;D In all seriousness, though, nice shot, and I hope it gives you many wonderful images!


----------



## PavelR (Oct 6, 2012)

vkiran said:


> A sample of the bokeh would be appreciated...


----------



## ChrisAnderson (Oct 11, 2012)

I rented this lens for some work events and its performance absolutely blew me away (as did the weight!)
Definitely in my top tier, once I start making enough dough at this.


Tried to find a few bokeh-centric shots to add


----------

